# Texas Holdem



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

I love this game, has anyone played it and does anyone share my enthusiasm for the cadilac of poker?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I love it.









I play sometimes online. The trouble is the tournaments take so long.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Roy said:


> I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the beauty of it.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No,how do you play it?

Not ignoring the fact,I have never played cards,don't gamble and have the attention span of a lemming


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You get a bunch of cowboys together, a small cow and they take it in turns pinning it down....










Sorry......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I used to do a Texas Shuffle, they'd end up on the floor and it'd Texas ages to pick em up!

Sorry I'll get my coat


----------

